# my 15watt amp just filled a small venue.



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I had a band audition yesterday and I played in a small venue which could easily hold 100 people and my 15watt amp pulled through


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> I had a band audition yesterday and I played in a small venue which could easily hold 100 people and my 15watt amp pulled through



I'm not surprised. 15 watts can be much louder than many people expect.

Did you get the gig?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Even in larger clubs (200 and up) my Traynor YCV40 rarely gets past three. It depends a lot on the wall and floor surfaces of course but with anything bigger than my amp, I think I'd have to use an attenuator anyway, so why bother?

I'm a strong advocate of letting the PA do the heavy lifting.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Why I said this is because my amp is a mix between tube and solidstate. So its going to be quieter then pure tube. On saturday ill find out if I got the gig. Ill keep you guys updated. There was this hot shot after us doing hendrix covers. He also tried to pull off the hendrix show off style by doing a part of voodoo child with his teeth:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

tough competition. We are pulling for you though :wave:


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I strongly doubt hes competition. Its a univeristy of toronto battle of the bands, so if you do originals you get more points.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

We made the auditions which is good. Earlier they told us that we have to play 2-3 songs but just today I found out we have a 30 minute set. Wow I was shocked! Somehow we managed to whip up some originals which we had only barely worked on. So were doing 5 originals including one instrumental and blitzkreig bop.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Gig went great. Judging was rigged like usual. Surprisingly people digged our instrumental.


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got a tweed deluxe which is about 12watts and it is more than plenty for samll-mediums sized rooms. Even outdoor gigs it hauls arss. :banana:


----------



## Sykonatiac (Oct 19, 2006)

Cool, glad to here that. 'Cause my amp is only 15watts and I was worried it wouldn't hold up to well during shows.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

SnowBlind said:


> Gig went great. Judging was rigged like usual. Surprisingly people digged our instrumental.


The Judge's brother, sister, girlfriend, etc got the gig purely on merit


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

jroberts said:


> And so it should. I played about a 100 person venue on the weekend, and I don't think I got my AC15 past "3".


practically speaking though, 4 is nearly max volume. everything past 4 is just breakup. Because of the way our ears detect volume, when you use a linear taper pot in a volume circuit, most of the sweep is in a small section near the beginning. if you use a logarithmic taper pot, you can get a lot more finite in adjusting your volume


----------

